
George Orwell Reviews Mein Kampf (2014) - jor-el
http://www.openculture.com/2014/08/george-orwell-reviews-mein-kampf-1940.html
======
valuearb
"Hitler has said to them "I offer you struggle, danger and death" and as a
result a whole nation flings itself at his feet."

------
woodandsteel
My oh my, Orwell certainly was an insightful fellow.

This article on Hindenberg has a lot on the amazing story of how Hitler wound
up as the head of Germany

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_von_Hindenburg](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_von_Hindenburg)

